# Installer Mac OS X 1.4 Tiger sur Power Mac G4



## Ulysse29 (19 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un Power Mac G4 Model Digital Audio, 7410 il me semble.
J'aimerais à la base le réinitialiser, voir installer Tiger qui est la version la plus récente admissible.
Je suis actuellement sous Mac OS 9.2.2. J'ai tenté de mettre à jour les firmware via ethernet car l'Internet explorer qui est installé dessus ne me permet pas beaucoup de choses. Ca a mouliné en boucle et j'ai fini par avoir une erreur réseau ...

J'ai récupéré une version 4 CDs de Tiger, j'ai gravé le premier cd converti en ISO sur un CD-R et tenté de redémarrer avec le bouton Option enfoncé (Recovery Mode il me semble). Le CD n'est pas affiché sur l'interface.
J'ai cherché pour installer via USB avec l'Open Firmware mais j'ai constaté qu'il ne veut pas lancer l'installation.

Je suis en recherche de réponses pour pouvoir installer 10.4 sur ce G4 car je commence à sécher.

Comment faire ? J'avoue être perdu avec l'environnement des anciens appareils Apple.

Merci et passez une bonne journée


----------



## Invité (19 Septembre 2021)

Ah, des CD…

Moi je n'ai qu'un DVD, as-tu essayé la touche "c" au boot ?


----------



## Ulysse29 (19 Septembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Ah, des CD…
> 
> Moi je n'ai qu'un DVD, as-tu essayé la touche "c" au boot ?


Bonjour 
Merci pour la réponse. 
J'ai essayé et rien ne se passe, le Mac démarre sur 9.2 
J'ai par contre copié le CD qui est bien lu sur mon bureau et lancé lancé l'installateur. 
J'ai le X avec Mac os X Tiger 
Click thé buttons bellow to restart your computer and begin thé installation process
Lorsque je demande le restart n'obtiens une erreur 
An error occured
Startup disk was unable to sélect thé installé CD as thé startup disk (-2)

A savoir que j'avais à la base essayé de graver le dmg. 
Lorsque je donne ce CD L'ordi me le rend


----------



## Invité (19 Septembre 2021)

Ouais, certainement version foireuse…

t'es anglais pour le "thé" ?  
Vive le correcteur 

tu peux graver un DVD ?


----------



## Ulysse29 (19 Septembre 2021)

Mdr le correcteur automatique du téléphone.

Je n'ai que des DVD +R sur moi. Je pense qu'il ne voudra rien comprendre.
J'ai cru voir que Tiger demande 256 Mo de RAM, hors, je n'ai qu'une barette de 128.

Je cherche donc une image de Cheetah pour l'installer dessus étant donné qu'il demande 128. Je vais tenter une gravure pour essayer.

Je me permet de demander en attendant, ou puis-je trouver un pack d'update de Firmware à installer sur le G4 et être sur que tout passe sans problème ?
Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (19 Septembre 2021)

Cheetah, j'ai pas.
Mais Panther oui…

J'ai peut être de la ram.
faut que je chouffe…


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2021)

De toute façon, tenter d'accéder à l'internet de 2021 avec cette machine est un combat perdu d'avance : le seul navigateur qui l'aurait permis était Ten4Fox, mais il est à l'abandon depuis avril dernier, de mémoire.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Septembre 2021)

Quitte à réveiller un G4 Digital Audio (avec un PPC 7410, c'est un 466 ou 533Mhz ?) autant lui mettre de la RAM... on en trouve plein sur LBC des barrettes PC133 pour pas cher du tout, même des 512Mo...

Si tu ne veux pas ajouté de RAM, essaie plutôt Panther (3CD).

Après, tout dépend ce que tu veux en faire ensuite... comme le dit Pascal77, internet c'est pas gagné ;-) même avec Ten4Fox ça va beaucoup ramer (et il faut Tiger au minimum) ...


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2021)

edit : il me reste bien une barrette 1 barrette de 128Mo et une autre de 64Mo d'ailleurs.

si tu es intéressé : MP


----------



## Ulysse29 (20 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous 
Concrètement ce serait sans doute pour de la collection, j'ai une connaissance que ça pourrait intéresser. Je connais également très mal l'univers des macs classics, c'est un peu une curiosité personnelle aussi 
J'ai gravé le CD de Cheetah. Je vais voir si il le detecte. 
Je pourrais éventuellement rajouter 256mb de ram. La différence entre Cheetah et panther est elle si marquée ? 
Merci pour toutes vos réponses


----------



## Ulysse29 (20 Septembre 2021)

"Quitte à réveiller un G4 Digital Audio (avec un PPC 7410, c'est un 466 ou 533Mhz ?) autant lui mettre de la RAM... on en trouve plein sur LBC des barrettes PC133 pour pas cher du tout, même des 512Mo..." 
C'est un 466mHz


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2021)

Panther est un des meilleurs OS X jamais sorti (bon, ça c'est mon point de vue  )


----------



## Ulysse29 (20 Septembre 2021)

Ca se complique... 
J'ai voulu tester mon CD en lancant l'open firmware. 
J'ai fais 4 essais pas moyen de booster dessus. Je l'ai pourtant fait plusieurs fois. 
J'ai fais quelques redémarrages à chaud avec le bouton en façade.  A un moment le jongle s'est lancé et L'ordi s'est complètement éteint. 
PLUS MOYEN DE LE DÉMARRER je commence à m'énerver légèrement 

J'espére que c'est pas l'alim qui a rendu l'âme. J'entends pourtant bien l'électricité quand je branche le câble. 
Vous avez une idée ?


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2021)

Je ne sais pas.
Le seul que j'ai eu est mort de l'alim (mais c'est un QuickSilver)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2021)

Ulysse29 a dit:


> Ca se complique...
> J'ai voulu tester mon CD en lancant l'open firmware.
> J'ai fais 4 essais pas moyen de booster dessus. Je l'ai pourtant fait plusieurs fois.
> J'ai fais quelques redémarrages à chaud avec le bouton en façade.  A un moment le jongle s'est lancé et L'ordi s'est complètement éteint.
> ...


D'abord, un peu de vocabulaire : on ne "booster" pas un ordinateur, on le démarre, ou, avec l'anglicisme, on "boote", sans "S". Par ailleurs, le son de démarrage du Mac n'est pas le "jongle", mais le "chime".

Ensuite, l'hypothèse de la panne d'alim ne me convainc pas, sur ces machines, elle n'intervient en général qu'après que le Mac ait été déconnecté du secteur un moment (condensateurs électro-chimiques qui gardent la charge tant qu'ils sont sous tension, mais ne peuvent se recharger quand le courant a été coupé). Donc, si le courant n'a pas été coupé … 

Quand tu appuies sur le bouton de démarrage, est-ce qu'il s'allume brièvement ?


----------



## Ulysse29 (21 Septembre 2021)

Oui, mon correcteur auto me fait des misères des qu'un mot anglais ne lui plaît pas. 

Pour l'alim effectivement le cordon d'alim n'a pas été retiré. Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton rien ne se passe. 
J'hésitais à ouvrir l'alim et regarder l'état des condensateurs, penses tu que ça ait du sens ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2021)

Ce qui aurait du sens, ça serait de vérifier les tensions délivrées par l'alim, à condition de pouvoir la démarrer. 

Ma question sur le bouton de démarrage ne concernait pas le Mac, mais le bouton lui même : s'éclaire-t-il, même brièvement, lorsque tu appuies dessus ?


----------



## Ulysse29 (22 Septembre 2021)

Il y a le pinout de l'alim dispo en ligne, je peux y jeter un coup d'œil. 

Quand j'appuie sur le bouton il ne se passe rien. Pas un brin de ventilo, pas de bruit, pas de lumière.


----------



## woz86 (23 Septembre 2021)

Hier soir, j’ai voulu installer Mac OS Tiger (10.4), sur mon iBook G3 Key Lime suite à l’installation de la barrette de 512Mo.
J’ai récupéré le fichier sur Macintoshrepositery en le mettant sur une clé USB et en voulant l’installer j’ai eu cette erreur :




Est-ce qu’il y a un fichier spécifique pour pouvoir l’installer à partir d’une clé USB ou n’ai-je pas choisi le bon fichier ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2021)

Sur un PPC doté de Firewire, il n'est pas possible de booter depuis un disque USB (sauf, pour certains modèles, en passant des commandes depuis l'Open Firmware). Pour installer un système, il faut pouvoir démarrer le Mac depuis le disque d'installation.


----------



## woz86 (23 Septembre 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur un PPC doté de Firewire, il n'est pas possible de booter depuis un disque USB (sauf, pour certains modèles, en passant des commandes depuis l'Open Firmware).


Ou après trouver la version CDROM que je graverai.


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2021)

Pourquoi pas la version  DVD ?
Si tu as un graveur FireWire ça marche impec.


----------



## Ulysse29 (23 Septembre 2021)

Et vous n'avez pas une idée pour mon problème ?


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2021)

Ulysse29 a dit:


> Et vous n'avez pas une idée pour mon problème ?


Ben, globalement, je t'avais proposé de la Ram et aussi si tu forces un peu Tiger en DVD… voir Panther, mais c'est 3 CD…

Mais là, c'est certainement l'alim qui lâche…


----------



## woz86 (12 Octobre 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour installer un système, il faut pouvoir démarrer le Mac depuis le disque d'installation.


J'ai graver un DVD avec Mac OS X tiger et à la fin du test du DVD, il me marque une erreur comme quoi le disque serait sale ou aurait un défaut.
Je le nettoie et je refais un essai, sans succès.

Je grave un autre DVD avec dessus Mac OS X SERVER 10.4.7, car j'ai vu un article de @dandu qui dit que normalement il est universel, mais j'ai une erreur d'incompatibilité.

Car je suis actuellement sur mon Key Lime en 10.3.9 et j'aimerais le mettre en 10.4.xx sachant qu'il est a son maximum de RAM.

Ou est-ce que je le laisse en en 10.3.9 ?

Quelqu'un aurait déjà rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2021)

ton DVD c'est un +R ou -R ?


----------



## woz86 (12 Octobre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> ton DVD c'est un +R ou -R ?


Ce sont des DVD-R, une colonne que j'avais acheté il y a 18 ans au moins au Pas de la Case


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2021)

tu devrais essayer des +R…


----------



## woz86 (12 Octobre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> tu devrais essayer des +R…


Je n’en ai pas dans mes affaires :-(


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2021)

Et tu ne peux pas transférer le contenu de l'image disque soit sur un disque Firewire, soit sur une petite partition du disque interne ?

À noter que si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, les premiers Mac à supporter les DVD ne supportaient que les "-R", leurs lecteurs ne pouvant pas lire les "+R", donc utiliser des +R ne devraient pas améliorer les choses. Par contre, utiliser des DVD plus récents (en acheter une boite au supermarché du coin*) serait peut-être de nature à améliorer les choses, les DVD gravables n'étant pas réputés pour leur durabilité, qu'ils soient gravés ou vierges.

(*) Tiger étant la dernière version de Mac OS pouvant être gravée sur un simple couche. À partir de Leopard, il faut un double couche.


----------



## dandu (14 Octobre 2021)

C'est les -R qu'Apple supporte (et les +R qui marchent pas sur certaines machines).

Après, sur les vieilles machines, tu cherches la version CD de Tiger, ça marche très bien (et au pire, tu zappes la vérification du disque).


----------

